# Green Card 2012/Reentry Permit Visa. HELP!



## Franck91 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm writing to you guys as I need some understanding and advice regarding my situation.*

I'm French and live in Australia. I have been through the DV Lottery 2012 and my US Immigrant Visa has been issued! I'm really happy about that as living in New York has always been in my mind since I was young.

Therefore, I have to enter the US before the 23rd January*2013 to activate the Green Card. However, I would like to stay at least 1 more year in Australia before moving to the US for work purposes and because my girlfriend and I have applied for a partner visa because my working holiday visa was expiring.

I will definitely go to Los Angeles to activate the Green Card but I need to find a way to be able to go back to Australia and come back to the US without having the physical Green Card. I would like to stay just 1/2 weeks in Los Angeles in order to simply activate the Green Card before going back to Australia.

Questions:

1/Can I stay in Los Angeles for just 1/2 weeks in order to activate the Green Card and apply for a Reentry Permit Visa and go back to Australia?

2/Do I need to get the physical Green Card to be able to apply for a Reentry Permit Visa?

3/If so, will they accept my Reentry Permit Visa request?

What would be the best solution for me to activate the Green Card, go back to Australia for 1 year and come back to the US?

Besides, unfortunately my Australian girlfriend hasn't been selected for the DV Lottery which is a shame, but we are going to try to live together in New York anyway. I understand she will have to find a company that accepts to sponsor her through an E3 Visa. Has anyone been through this? Having a boyfriend/girlfriend that doesn't have a Green Card but you have managed to live together?

I would be so grateful for your precious advice as I want to be able to go through all this without having any issues.

Thank you so much


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

HI there,

I applied for a re-entry permit in 2010 and the below is my knowledge from my experience with getting it but it may have changed. I'm finally coming to the US in October!

1/ I flew into the US to activate my Green Card and stayed about a week. I came back later to apply for the re-entry permit (which you have to apply for in the US) once I received my green card. This process can take upto 2 months but I got mine sorted within a month. I sent off Form I-131 once I arrived in the US along with a postal cheque for the fee. I then had biometrics once I got a letter with an appointment date/time. You will need a USA address for the biometrics letter to be mailed out, it can be quite difficult to change the appointment date too. Do some research as the reasoning for grating a re-entry permit has to be something significant/extenuating circumstances- like studying outside the US or caring for a relative. 

2/ I think you need the Green Card to apply for the permit as it has your 'A' number that you need to fill in the re-entry permit form. 

Hope that helps. I found lots of information on google search!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can do it anyway you prefer ..but the better method is too arrive wait for the green card to arrive ...
maybe a month or so ...
apply and get you ssn 

apply and get the re-entry permit ..it can take up to 3 months 
but often quicker

ensure you have thing set up like accounts etc 
your green card can be canceled if you are not domiciled


----------

